

Bankrupt Borders flogs 65,536 IP addresses at $12 a pop - zmanji
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/12/05/borders_flogs_ipv4_addys/

======
masonhensley
Can anyone shed light on why Borders acquired so many IP addresses? It is just
not clicking with me unless they bought a bunch up as a "me too" response to
Amazon's more diverse business model.

